# 100 1x1x1s | SILLY BUILDS S1 EP4



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone!
This week I am doing a "Silly Builds" video series on youtube, where I present a unique silly build everyday. 

For day 4 I built 100 1x1x1s!

I bought some blank black dice with 15mm edge length and got some stickers cut from NDPuzzles. Then it was just applying 600 stickers 






I hope you enjoy


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 9, 2020)

You should stack them into a 4x4, scramble it, and solve it.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 9, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> You should stack them into a 4x4, scramble it, and solve it.


Would be cool if it worked that way


----------



## brododragon (Apr 9, 2020)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Would be cool if it worked that way


Magnetize them!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Magnetize them!


I'd have no get a drill press though 
And that would not be as silly as gluing them on xD


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 10, 2020)

Why? What do you plan to do with 100?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why? What do you plan to do with 100?


1x1 relay


----------



## ProStar (Apr 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why? What do you plan to do with 100?



Sell em to Z3Cubing for the year 11111 relay


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sell em to Z3Cubing for the year 11111 relay


That's still only 5 1s.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why? What do you plan to do with 100?


You could do a lot of things.
Throw them at frogs.
1x1 speedstacking.
Eat them.
Use them as dice.
Use them for 1x1 MBLD.
Stack them into a 4x4 and fingertrick it and replay it in slo mo
1x1 Speed MultiBLD FMC.
Drill algs.
see how high you can stack them
See if a non cuber can solve one
See if they peel the stickers off to solve it.
Play minecraft with them.
Practice commutators.
Get Graham to get some 1x1 MBLD records for you
Make a house
Mix them with mud to make makeshift adobe bricks
Stick them together with Play-Doh to make modern art.
Put them in a coke bottle you found in a dumpster to make modern art.
Yeet them at frogs
And 1x1 relay like brodo said.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Throw them at frogs.





Etotheipi said:


> Yeet them at frogs


Are those not the same thing?


Etotheipi said:


> Use them as dice.


That is pretty much the only legit one.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Are those not the same thing?
> 
> That is pretty much the only legit one.


I just needed frog abuse in the list twice.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Why? What do you plan to do with 100?


For every upcoming giveaway and everytime someone buys a puzzle from me I will include one of these as a small gift. 
Also if I go to a competition I can just grab a handful to just give out 

Also I can make patterns like on a big cube.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Stick them together with Play-Doh to make modern art.


You’re putting to much effort into modern art. They literally have ‘imagination art galleries’ where you have an empty canvas and a little notecard that tells you what you should imagine on the canvas.


Kickflip1993 said:


> For every upcoming giveaway and everytime someone buys a puzzle from me I will include one of these as a small gift.
> Also if I go to a competition I can just grab a handful to just give out
> 
> Also I can make patterns like on a big cube.


Cool! Sounds like a fun little thing (I forgot the word).


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> You could do a lot of things.
> Throw them at frogs.
> 1x1 speedstacking.
> Eat them.
> ...


Now that is just amazing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

If you made a lot more, you could do mosaic ing


----------



## EasyCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Every One Knows The 1x1x1 I the Hardest Cube


----------

